# Dope Seeds Delivers!



## Sultan of Sweetleaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I ordered Budha Seeds White Dwarf and Red Dwarf from                   dope-seeds.com and 10 days later I received them, along with 5 freebie short stuff, to the US east coast. They have a great selection (including C99) and I'll definately be ordering from them again.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 17, 2009)

Is a very good company. I got an order in 5 workdays from them.
Hope you make a grow journal on those Red Dwarfs.
I plan on getting those next.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 20, 2009)

dope seeds are one of the best who have always come thru with the goods and have never had no complaints ,way better than attitude any day and have a top range


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

*i ordered on a sat afternoon email monday to say they were being dispatched recieved on tuesday ,,,:woohoo: 4 days including a weekend ,,quicker than ordering from my headshop *


----------

